# Knife storage: show me your rack/stand/block!



## brooksie967 (Mar 12, 2017)

I recently purchased 4 gyutos. Two measure 270 and two 240. That means I'll have 3 of each measure once they arrive.

And the dilemma of how to store them is now a problem. 

I have a small kitchen and counter space is limited as I already take up room with a big espresso machine and giant burr grinder. I also have 3 boys ages 5 and down. I don't think I've got a good space for a wall mounted mag block so maybe something I can keep flat against the wall on the counter where the knife blades are hidden away?

If I can't come up with something I'm considering custom paulownia boxes for each that I can at least label and stack nicely in a cupboard..

Either way, please show me what you're doing and recommend a solution for my "problem".


----------



## brianh (Mar 12, 2017)

I have up to 240mm knives on a magnetic knife rack between counter and cabinets. No room there? I keep longer blades on a smaller magnetic rack high up on a wall in between window and door moldings. The youngin's can't get to them without great effort. Small kitchen here, too.


----------



## Customfan (Mar 13, 2017)

Let me see if I can find some pics....


----------



## v647c (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd also love to see how you guys are storing them. Last week there was a leak from my laundry room which spread to the kitchen. It was pretty bad and the wood in 2 of the drawers that I keep knives in are still damp.. I was considering magnets but I don't really have a good wall for them  I'm able to leave a few at work but it isn't ideal. For now most of them are sitting in my guest/spare bedroom...


----------



## Sharp-Hamono (Mar 13, 2017)

v647c said:


> I'd also love to see how you guys are storing them. Last week there was a leak from my laundry room which spread to the kitchen. It was pretty bad and the wood in 2 of the drawers that I keep knives in are still damp.. I was considering magnets but I don't really have a good wall for them  I'm able to leave a few at work but it isn't ideal. For now most of them are sitting in my guest/spare bedroom...



I tried this once, but I got tired of the constant cuts when I'd roll over at night.


----------



## soigne_west (Mar 13, 2017)

Sharp-Hamono said:


> I tried this once, but I got tired of the constant cuts when I'd roll over at night.



You just have too start on your right side, and eventually roll over.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Mar 13, 2017)

There's a seller on ebay that makes wood covered knife mag bars that mount to the fridge magnetically. I have 2 of these on my fridge right now. Nothing has dropped in 3 years. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Handmade-Magnetic-Knife-Rack-Oak-18-Refrigerator-Mounted-/291985029384


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 13, 2017)

Well there's the IKEA knife block I've already been raving about in another thread... fits a 270 suji just fine, although it mostly holds my 'lesser' knives.






Because I actually have my few good and most used knives right next to my usual cutting station (which is next to the stove) in this contraption:






It's meant to be a cheapo holder for tv remote controls, but actually works pretty decently for knives as well... although I'd only recommend it if you have sayas with them like I do. For 5 bucks it works out pretty well for me...
It's not as convenient as a mag-bar (the sayas add extra time every time you use a knife), but like you I have no convenient space for a magnetic bar, and this is at least functional.


----------



## Sillywizard (Mar 13, 2017)

I mounted a home-made Holder for my Chinese chef's knife under a cabinet above the counter and beside the stove.








It looks like I'll be adding a second one for an additional slicer soon.


----------



## Sillywizard (Mar 13, 2017)

v647c said:


> I'd also love to see how you guys are storing them. Last week there was a leak from my laundry room which spread to the kitchen. It was pretty bad and the wood in 2 of the drawers that I keep knives in are still damp.. I was considering magnets but I don't really have a good wall for them  I'm able to leave a few at work but it isn't ideal. For now most of them are sitting in my guest/spare bedroom...


This should cause any sensible woman a no uncertain amount of worry and concern!


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 13, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> I mounted a home-made Holder for my Chinese chef's knife under a cabinet above the counter and beside the stove.


That reminds me... I have seen people put magnetic knife bars under the botter of kitchen cabinets. Might not be ideal but apparently it can work. Google around and you'll probably find some examples.


----------



## mise_en_place (Mar 13, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> I mounted a home-made Holder for my Chinese chef's knife under a cabinet above the counter and beside the stove.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha this is awesome


----------



## Castalia (Mar 13, 2017)

Reminds me of:



Han shot first!


----------



## shownomarci (Mar 13, 2017)

One of my friends has put a magnet on the inside of the upper kitchen cabinet.
Out of sight and out of reach for the kids, but you can still grab any of them whenever you need them.


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 13, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> This should cause any sensible woman a no uncertain amount of worry and concern!


Thank Dog there is no such thing as a sensible woman :biggrin:


----------



## inzite (Mar 13, 2017)

shownomarci said:


> One of my friends has put a magnet on the inside of the upper kitchen cabinet.
> Out of sight and out of reach for the kids, but you can still grab any of them whenever you need them.



this except i just lay it flat with handle pointing towards the doors. Kids wont get to them unless my height. just pick one cupboard where you can still see downwards a bit so you know what you are aiming your knives into.


----------



## TheCaptain (Mar 13, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> This should cause any sensible woman a no uncertain amount of worry and concern!



Shhhh! Don't tell DH the story behind this picture. I have him convinced this is how you guys handle kitchen storage overflow and that I'm restrained in comparison.


----------



## TimoNieminen (Mar 13, 2017)

I've shown this here before, but relevant here:






DIY. Slots are 300mm high, but would be easy to make a little taller if you want. Pine boards cut to length, nailed to base and back.


----------



## shownomarci (Mar 13, 2017)

shownomarci said:


> One of my friends has put a magnet on the inside of the upper kitchen cabinet.
> Out of sight and out of reach for the kids, but you can still grab any of them whenever you need them.



Sorry, i've missed a word... Silly me.
So the magnet is on the inside of the upper kitchen cabinet's door.


----------



## Sharp-Hamono (Mar 13, 2017)

TimoNieminen said:


> I've shown this here before, but relevant here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this. Hanging them in that orientation saves a lot of horizontal space if you have a lot of knives to store. It looks like it could be set up as a freestanding block, which would be nice for people living in apartments and unable to do a lot of modifications to their kitchen. The blocks also protect the knives somewhat from liquids getting splashed or squirted on them, and against large items falling against the knife rack.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 13, 2017)

I've posted this before, but may be a good solution to go custom and have the depth, height and width to your liking.


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 13, 2017)

That's sexy!


----------



## Sillywizard (Mar 14, 2017)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I've posted this before, but may be a good solution to go custom and have the depth, height and width to your liking.



I like the use of the wine bottle for size comparison, it shows that these are no under dimensioned knives by no means! &#128513;


----------



## daveb (Mar 14, 2017)

Castalia said:


> Reminds me of:
> View attachment 34876
> 
> 
> Han shot first!



Like


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Mar 14, 2017)

@Sillywizard yes, that looks like the equipment of somebody cooking a lot of red meats, so her waistline might suffer if you regularly cook her dinner!


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 15, 2017)

[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 15, 2017)

Hmmm, I expected the Harley Davidson Edition of the Craftsman tool chest


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 15, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> I like the use of the wine bottle for size comparison, it shows that these are no under dimensioned knives by no means! &#128513;


That's actually a 750ml bottle of olive oil. It's farther back so it looks smaller and is actaully just a couple inches shorter than the rack



LifeByA1000Cuts said:


> @Sillywizard yes, that looks like the equipment of somebody cooking a lot of red meats, so her waistline might suffer if you regularly cook her dinner!


I have no idea what you are trying to say


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 15, 2017)

WildBoar said:


> Hmmm, I expected the Harley Davidson Edition of the Craftsman tool chest



Gave them up. Seemed like the only people I saw on Harley's were old fat guys. (Mario being one of the exceptions of course. )


----------



## bkultra (Mar 15, 2017)

Salty I see you still own your Masamoto honyaki. I don't know why but I thought you sold it.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 16, 2017)

I honestly can't remember what I've sold or to whom.


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 16, 2017)

Since reducing to 3 knives only, my small knife rack is this:

http://imgur.com/a/ql2o0

http://imgur.com/a/zgiIA

A £20 lantern with about 900 skewers! It's 300mm internal height so it takes most blades including a Toyama 210 Nakiri in the middle.


----------



## Sillywizard (Mar 16, 2017)

fatboylim said:


> Since reducing to 3 knives only, my small knife rack is this:
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ql2o0
> 
> ...



Haha - That's original! :thumbsup:


----------



## fatboylim (Mar 16, 2017)

Sillywizard said:


> Haha - That's original! :thumbsup:



It was a fun project


----------



## ewebb10 (Mar 28, 2017)

Just got my new stand in from BorkWood. I'm terrible at taking pictures and my 80s style counter tops don't help but the stand came out beautiful.

View attachment 35070


----------



## ewebb10 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'll try to post a pic from a image hosting site when I get home. That turned out tiny.


----------



## ewebb10 (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## b2kk258 (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## shownomarci (Mar 28, 2017)

Oh my word! A lot of racks. 
I keep most of them under my bed in their boxes. 
The more frequently used ones are in a mushroom crate wih edge guard or saya. 
Tojiro DP gyuto is in a small knifebag that cmes with me to every work place i go to.


----------



## a.lber.to (Apr 1, 2017)

Did you consider up high? I have a very long mag bar mounted almost at ceiling level... easy for me to get at it, but my kid (and wife :biggrin cannot!






What you see in the bottom of the picture are the fridge and a set of closet doors.


----------



## panda (Apr 1, 2017)

bkultra said:


> Salty I see you still own your Masamoto honyaki. I don't know why but I thought you sold it.


i asked him to sell it to me the moment he started posting again and was sadly told it had been gone long ago.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 1, 2017)

Ok I thought that was the case... I just happened to see it in the photo he posted, never occurred to me that the picture might be old

Now only if that Masamoto honyaki Suji that he owned would show back up. That thing was crazy


----------



## panda (Apr 1, 2017)

just get the sukenari honyaki suji and let me play with it for a bit, i will actually put it through some use this time.


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 2, 2017)

bkultra said:


> Ok I thought that was the case... I just happened to see it in the photo he posted, never occurred to me that the picture might be old
> 
> Now only if that Masamoto honyaki Suji that he owned would show back up. That thing was crazy



The storage photo? I took that the day I posted it. I know there's a Masamoto in there but not sure if it's a KS or honyaki. 
I miss that suji.


----------



## bkultra (Apr 2, 2017)

Salty dog said:


> The storage photo? I took that the day I posted it. I know there's a Masamoto in there but not sure if it's a KS or honyaki.
> I miss that suji.



Yes this photo 3rd handle from the back (sitting on another knife)


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 2, 2017)

Yeah, that's it but don't know the flavor.


----------



## Anton (Aug 5, 2017)

Had to negotiate for new kitchen real estate for knives... Marko made this awesome vertical version, a bit complicate due to recessed backsplash and needed "slots" but does the job beautifully


----------



## khashy (Aug 5, 2017)

Anton said:


> Had to negotiate for new kitchen real estate for knives... Marko made this awesome vertical version, a bit complicate due to recessed backsplash and needed "slots" but does the job beautifully
> 
> View attachment 36511
> 
> View attachment 36512



Very cool stand, incredible knives.

I love the handle on the workhorse Kato.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Aug 6, 2017)

This was from December.
I've added a few knives since then.
View attachment 36514


----------



## brooksie967 (Aug 12, 2017)

I still haven't come up with a solution to my knife storage dilemma! Moved into a new place though and the options Re endless.


----------



## naifu (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 21, 2017)

In my small kitchen I don't have a rack or blockjust keep a two gyutos, two petty knives, breadknife, cleaver and boning knife in the drawer. The rest live in the bedroom flat files until they're called upon.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 21, 2017)

Two $10 ish bamboo blocks (threw the bamboo skewer filling away), unholy amounts of balsa, and can't-be-bothered-with-the-lighting





Yes, some of the handles need a sanding...


----------



## Hanmak17 (Nov 22, 2017)

v647c said:


> I'd also love to see how you guys are storing them. Last week there was a leak from my laundry room which spread to the kitchen. It was pretty bad and the wood in 2 of the drawers that I keep knives in are still damp.. I was considering magnets but I don't really have a good wall for them  I'm able to leave a few at work but it isn't ideal. For now most of them are sitting in my guest/spare bedroom...



Man that is a lot of steel. I'd recommend lightening the load a bit, happy to help you with your storage problem by taking a few of those off your hands if you need :biggrin:


----------



## StonedEdge (Nov 22, 2017)

V647c...I'm guessing you like gyutos a little bit


----------



## Hanmak17 (Nov 22, 2017)

a.lber.to said:


> Did you consider up high? I have a very long mag bar mounted almost at ceiling level... easy for me to get at it, but my kid (and wife :biggrin cannot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, this would never work in California. When the big one hits, the "death by a thousand cuts" cliche would have an entirely new meaning.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 22, 2017)

Three little boys:whistling: Use a drawer just for knives and lock it.


----------



## Prko0 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hanmak17 said:


> LOL, this would never work in California. When the big one hits, the "death by a thousand cuts" cliche would have an entirely new meaning.



wow, that an awesome collection but I wouldnt want to go to the kitchen in case of a tremor or anything close to unexpected movement... yikes.... I have such a horrible collection, that im kinda embarassed....


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Nov 23, 2017)

@Hanmak17 this would make an interesting "catastrophe struck, even though he was well prepped" tombstone...


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 25, 2017)

naifu said:


>



Nice simple rack. Whats the knife on the left?


----------



## OliverNuther (Nov 25, 2017)

Looks like a Munetoshi 170 mm butcher.


----------

